# Dr. Harvey's - how it's going...and a question.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well for the past few weeks the kids have been eating Dr. Harvey's with chicken. Life has been good. :thumbsup:

The directions say to switch the protein so i bought some salmon and tilapia yesterday. I made up a big batch (enough for a week). I use two containers: one to use for the first few days and the other I put in the freezer for the second part of the week. 

Well guess what I discovered last night. No one likes fish :w00t: :smcry::smilie_tischkante:

and I have a question. How on earth do you open those oil capsules? Everyone i tried to open squirted all over me and the floor!!!! :brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:smrofl::smrofl: Pat, I am so glad I am not the only one! I started with human fish oil capsules at first and had the same problem. I poked a hole in the capsule just like my vet told me to and it seemed to close up after the first time. After that, I was squirting blind and it went all over everything - everything but Lady's food.

I switched to 3V Caps. The dose is perfect for a small dog. With the capsules you are never sure if you are using the right amount.

3V Caps HP skin formula for dogs and cats suffering from skin disorders.

If you are adding it to their food, fish oil in a pump might be the easiest:

"DermaPet" Eicosaderm 8 oz (230 ml)

I know Dr. Harvey suggests rotating oils. Flax and Sesame oil can be found at health food stores and come in bottles. That will be the easiest of all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I never used Dr. Harvey's Health and Shine Caps because I preferred Animal Essentials. Their caps had a little 'fish tail' end that I would snip off with a scissors. Right now I really like AE's new formula, Ocean Omega Supreme. It's in a jar and you just squirt out the amount you need.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You're in trouble when it's time to rotate to borage oil. I checked and all I seem to find is capsules!

Amazon.com: Spectrum Naturals - Borage Oil, 1000 mg, 60 capsules: Health & Personal Care

Apparently it's a great source of linolenic acid so you don't want to skip it.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

You'd think at least one of your pack would eat it LOL! When I first started I got that oil and soon discovered Perri didn't like the smell of fish that was in it. Then I found this salmon oil that doesn't have much of a smell and he will tolerate it if I don't put too much on: Iceland Pure (EntirelyPets has a good price on it). I wanted to let you know in case yours won't eat a fish oil since they don't like fish. 
If you have any Earth Fare/Whole Foods type stores you can get ground lamb and bison to try.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I open the fish oil capsules in a very strange way.....I use Jamieson Salmon oil and I bite the tip and then put it in her food........I hate doing it that way but it is the least messy. I tried poking a hole with a knife but that was disastrous :w00t: Fish oil all over the counter!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awwww im sorry your gang doesnt like fish, Louis says he wants to come over for dinner, he loves salmon!


----------

